# freaking out



## tgr17 (Jun 26, 2007)

colonoscopy next week. I've been worrying about it a lot but pretty sure by next week I'll be having some panic attacks. Not sure which scares me more, the procedure, or the possibility of getting bad news.


----------



## 16653 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a sigmoidoscopy in about 8 hours...I feel you on the freaking out thing!







For me, it is the whole "unknown" that is scaring me the most right now. If this is the first time you are having a procedure like this done, you have no clue what to expect. I was worried about having a panic attack but so far I have been okay. My advice to you is to not worry about it right now- do things to take your mind off of your upcoming procedure. I played some computer games, read books, did dishes...I just made myself not think about it...and I swear it helped me out. It wasn't until last night that I started to think about it and get nervous, but I have dealt with it okay. You have come to the right place for support though. I wish you luck and write back and say how you're doing!


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> colonoscopy next week. I've been worrying about it a lot but pretty sure by next week I'll be having some panic attacks. Not sure which scares me more, the procedure, or the possibility of getting bad news.


I know what you mean. I was the same way. It's the not knowing that scare me. I even had a panic attack. But I let my family know how I was feeling, and took my kids to my mom's and hung out with her during the day while my husband was at work. I made sure to be around people so that I would have less time to worry. Plus, my sister really knows how to cheer me up.I'm in the middle of a prep, or I'd write more. But really, getting your mind off of things, and thinking about all the things you are blessed with in life does help. The procedure may not be ideal, but TONS of people get them, so you're not alone in getting one.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thing that I had to keep telling myself was this:I could sit and worry about what is wrong and dwell on all the negative things that could happen (many of which I don't even have the symptoms of, but that I worry about). Then when the procedure comes around, and I don't have any thing wrong, or something is wrong and they can fix it..... then I just wasted a week or two or however long worrying about life instead of living life.Then I thought about my Dad who has MUCH worse problems that I do and he is managing them and living life. He's 64 and has made it through a bad car accident, diabetes, kidney problems, had a stroke earlier this year. But he's still dad. He still has that same sense of humor, gives great money advice, etc. And all I have is stomach problems. Not to say that it doesn't suck and I hate having the problem. But if my Dad can have all those problems and still live life happy, so can I. Everyone worries about stuff from time to time. Everyone has times when they feel frustrated and down. The key is to try and bring yourself back up to happy living by whatever means it takes for you.


----------



## bball (Jul 2, 2007)

tgr17 said:


> colonoscopy next week. I've been worrying about it a lot but pretty sure by next week I'll be having some panic attacks. Not sure which scares me more, the procedure, or the possibility of getting bad news.


It's truly not that bad...you will lay there to receive some drugs, and basically wake up about 30 minutes later. It is really not that bad.


----------

